# Axle removal / cv joint dissembly help needed



## patrick leber (Jun 16, 2004)

I need to replace the wheel side boot on the right side axle on my 91 Max SE. I have the axle out of the bearing/ wheel carrier and I dont know how the disassemble the cv joint so I can get the new boot on . Do I just use a puller to get the outsode part off in order to get down to the clip?


How does the entire axle come out of the auto tranny? I removed the 3-12mm bolts on the carrier near the motor mount and the unit wouldnt separate. I didint want to mangle it with the chisel so I thought I would ask you guys first. Am I missing something?



I replaced the left side axle a couple of years ago with no problems.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

patrick leber said:


> I need to replace the wheel side boot on the right side axle on my 91 Max SE. I have the axle out of the bearing/ wheel carrier and I dont know how the disassemble the cv joint so I can get the new boot on . Do I just use a puller to get the outsode part off in order to get down to the clip?
> 
> 
> How does the entire axle come out of the auto tranny? I removed the 3-12mm bolts on the carrier near the motor mount and the unit wouldnt separate. I didint want to mangle it with the chisel so I thought I would ask you guys first. Am I missing something?
> ...




If the cv boot is ripped dont waste your time replaceing the boot dirt already got in there and it will soon kill the axle, just replace the entire axle..good luck


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I just went through the same thing on my sentra. and decided to have a local shop do it . it was 80 bucks a damn peice. i was pissed. and i could have done it myself. if i had a lift and that long ass handeled pry bar they used. it took 4 minutes to rip them out. Nuts to wheels to axles on the ground. it took 10 minutes and two hammer taps to put the new ones in. Its simple and if you need to, you can download the FSM manual on the sentra and its probably the same process. its on the sentra forum near the top.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

patrick leber said:


> How does the entire axle come out of the auto tranny? I removed the 3-12mm bolts on the carrier near the motor mount and the unit wouldnt separate. I didint want to mangle it with the chisel so I thought I would ask you guys first. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, it is held in by age. Use a prybar between the carrier bracket and the axle. Then go get a new lifetime waranteed axle from oreillys. It is not worth your time to try to disassemble it IMO. Good luck


----------

